# The One That Started It All



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

My grandads watch given to me a few years ago and started my interest in mechanical watches.

It,s 9ct gold hall marked for 1937.

Given to him by his wife i dont think he used it much because it,s in great shape and keeps good time, would be interested to know what the movement is can,t see any marks any where.

http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm163/d...mpsmovement.jpg

http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm163/d.../grampsface.jpg

http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm163/d.../grampsopen.jpg


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

A beautiful, gold-cased, 15-jewel open face pocket watch. Get it serviced before you play with it. Something this pretty should be looked after VERY carefully. Does this watch have a chain?


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

This trademark "Everite" was registered by the Dimier Freres & Cie. (La Chaux-de-Fonds, Switzerland) on the 8th July of 1927. They made watches, watch parts and pendulum clocks. Probably that trademark was used before this date.

Andreas


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Everite was a brand name of H.Samuels, I've not seen both names on a dial before. Nce looking piece.


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

The watch did not come with a chain and looking at the price of gold chains i dont think i will be getting one any time soon. I dont use the watch but if i did start to use it i would definately get it serviced. Thanks for all the positive comments.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

You're welcome, Seemore. But remember to buy a gold chain for it if you do ever intend to use it (even if it's just for the one night at a special dinner or something). Bad things happen when you wear a pocket watch and don't secure it to your clothing properly.


----------

